# ?????? Relocating to Italy Any Help Would Be Great!



## VenusMommyD

Hi, recently my husband and I have been doing pretty extensive research in the great possibility of relocating to Italy. So far we have began with thesimplistics, weather,cost of living, prime areas for my husband to attain a job in his profession etc...

It is just there are so many areas, which areas are peaceful, yet apropriate fpr children. Which areas have are more catered to families, places for kids to hang out in younger and teen years.
Yet also fall into a relatively bustling area, rising in this technological era (due to my husbands line of work).

See my husband is first generation Italian Canadian, raised Ohioan. While I am originally Ohioan, raised Floridian. Much of my husbands family resides in Italy. We have a cousin with whom we are quite close with that lives in Rome. Also our Zio and Zia plan to return to Italy once our other cousin graduates high school, and ventures off to college. As well as my mother in law might make the venture home with us as well. All were born and raised Italiano.

So we already have a great reason to relocate to Italy. We hope to be rather fluent in Italian by the time we are ready to move. My husband already speaks Italian, but it is in house Italian (like spanglish, choppy, and could be confused in different provincia).

We have looked in both the province of tuscany and lazio. New we will begin a new line of research into Emilia-Romagna, and Lombardia.

Any suggestions which anyone could profer would be GREATLY APPRECIATED  Please feel free to give us any and all suggestions because we keeping a very open mind in this.
I hope someone can help, and I am excited to hear feed back!
Gratzi!


----------



## nassar

That would be so nice to move to Italy


----------



## annmarielucy

VenusMommyD said:


> Hi, recently my husband and I have been doing pretty extensive research in the great possibility of relocating to Italy. So far we have began with thesimplistics, weather,cost of living, prime areas for my husband to attain a job in his profession etc...
> 
> It is just there are so many areas, which areas are peaceful, yet apropriate fpr children. Which areas have are more catered to families, places for kids to hang out in younger and teen years.
> Yet also fall into a relatively bustling area, rising in this technological era (due to my husbands line of work).
> 
> See my husband is first generation Italian Canadian, raised Ohioan. While I am originally Ohioan, raised Floridian. Much of my husbands family resides in Italy. We have a cousin with whom we are quite close with that lives in Rome. Also our Zio and Zia plan to return to Italy once our other cousin graduates high school, and ventures off to college. As well as my mother in law might make the venture home with us as well. All were born and raised Italiano.
> 
> So we already have a great reason to relocate to Italy. We hope to be rather fluent in Italian by the time we are ready to move. My husband already speaks Italian, but it is in house Italian (like spanglish, choppy, and could be confused in different provincia).
> 
> We have looked in both the province of tuscany and lazio. New we will begin a new line of research into Emilia-Romagna, and Lombardia.
> 
> Any suggestions which anyone could profer would be GREATLY APPRECIATED  Please feel free to give us any and all suggestions because we keeping a very open mind in this.
> I hope someone can help, and I am excited to hear feed back!
> Gratzi!


Hi, 
I'm not sure what info to supply as there is so much I could tell you-good and bad about living here(1 year in Rome and 3 years in Firenze). Living near your husbands family I would think would be a really good bet- we don't live near any of my husbands family and I really think we miss out. It also depends on if you have children and their ages and if so whether they'd be in private or public schools/liceo's etc. Whether you are in a position to buy a home, how any years til you retire etc etc. The cost of rent in Rome and Firenze is high unless you can live in the countryside and expect to travel a fair distance to work and back. If you can post more info I can try and help a bit more.


----------



## VenusMommyD

AnnMarie, I have tried to find a way to write to you personally! I would love to chat with you, but I do not know how. So hit me up! I really do look forward to chatting with you! <3


----------



## annmarielucy

can't find the way to send you a private email with my email address on it-tried amending my options-will keep looking





VenusMommyD said:


> AnnMarie, I have tried to find a way to write to you personally! I would love to chat with you, but I do not know how. So hit me up! I really do look forward to chatting with you! <3


----------



## annmarielucy

Hi VenusMommyD - have just sent you a message via facebook- hope to speak with you soon!


----------

